# SOF kayak in the works



## jorgoz (19 Apr 2010)

Here's what i'm working on at the moment, it's only the bare bones at the moment as i'm eagerly waiting the arrival of the SS arrow chisel type staples (from the UK, as it's ridiculously difficult to find them over here in Belgium).

It's a Tom Yost design, sea tour 15 exp. I altered the deck so it will be a cambered deck instead of a peaked one.

The wood is Western red ceder and the frame sections a bruynzeel hechthout okoume. The wrc was oiled with a stained tung flooring oil to even everything out and the frame sections finished with epoxy. Coaming is laminated ash finished with pure tung oil.

It will be skinned with 8 oz/sq y polyester fabric stapled to the gunwales and covered with a 3 mm x 20 mm sipo-mahogany strip. Everything will be varnished with epifanes oil varnish.


----------



## Oryxdesign (19 Apr 2010)

Wonderful, how much does she weigh?

And how many hours work to get to this stage?


----------



## Paul Chapman (19 Apr 2010)

That looks lovely. Hope you'll post some pictures when it's finished.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## jorgoz (19 Apr 2010)

No idea of the weight yet, although the finished kayak shouldn't be more than 13 kgs i think.


----------



## chingerspy (19 Apr 2010)

Looking good matey, O to have the space to build a boat  My ancestors are calling me...


----------



## Max Power (19 Apr 2010)

Shes a beauty =D> looking forward to seeing the end result


----------



## squib (19 Apr 2010)

Very nice with a beautiful sheerline, looking forward to more pics... 8)


----------



## Ironballs (19 Apr 2010)

Only 13kg? Wow! I suppose that's the cedar isn't it. Looks great, if your work so far is anything to go by then this should be a cracker


----------



## jorgoz (20 Apr 2010)

Ironballs":3rztrhv0 said:


> Only 13kg? Wow! I suppose that's the cedar isn't it. Looks great, if your work so far is anything to go by then this should be a cracker


 
Well actually it's the type of construction that's really lightweight. Substituting wrc for say pine or fir won't add that much weight.


----------



## Crooked Tree (20 Apr 2010)

Very nice indeed. It will be a shame to cover up the frame with fabric... although it will, of course, make it useable!


----------



## squib (21 Apr 2010)

I remember seeing a guy in America who built beautiful skiffs and covered them in heatshrink cling film type stuff, it was amazing beeing able to see the whole construction.


----------



## jorgoz (21 Apr 2010)

It's very easy to have a clear skin kayak, but there's some drawbacks. Less durable and it's like your sitting in a greenhouse and misting up inside.


----------



## jorgoz (16 Sep 2010)

Here she is... all dressed up


----------



## Dibs-h (16 Sep 2010)

Wow! Beautiful! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Russ (16 Sep 2010)

Absolutely beautiful, looks outstanding.

If you've go it, flaunt it!

Russ


----------



## Einari Rystykaemmen (16 Sep 2010)

Excellent! She's a beauty! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Max Power (16 Sep 2010)

beautiful =D> whats the finish and how did you put it on


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Sep 2010)

That looks fabulous 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## jorgoz (16 Sep 2010)

Thanks fellows for the kind words.

The finish is marine varnish. Well the deck was first varnished, then varnished with an outside tinted varnish and then again some layers of marine varnish. Everything was rolled on with felt rollers and tipped of by a foam or bristle brush.


----------



## TobyT (17 Sep 2010)

Very elegant. 

I was going to say beautiful, but that adjective has already been used by people who got in before me.

Have you tested her yet?

I would be scared to take her out, but then I've always paddled plastic boats so the thought of something that breaks when you hit rocks is not comfortable. Perhaps I should learn to paddle with more care.


----------



## jorgoz (18 Sep 2010)

Yes i've paddled her before, with a few stares from fellow kayakers, but now she's up for sale (so i can build me another one). 

You mention breaking a kayak. Well you must definitely learn to kayak more safely then :lol: 

Sof kayaks are much stronger than perceived. I would rather be in an sof than a fibreglass kayak for instance. The strenght of an sof comes from all the parts giving a little and distributing the impact force. When using nylon and the appropriate coating, you can even, with all your might punch a screwdriver through the fabric.

And plastic boats, when not maintained and the hull regularly smoothed, they gain a lot of drag and imho just doesn't have the looks. :wink:


----------



## chippy1970 (18 Sep 2010)

Jorgoz got any advice for me I would love to have a go at building a kayak wheres the best place online to get plans etc.


----------



## jorgoz (18 Sep 2010)

Depends on which technique, skin on frame, stitch and glue or strip.

For Sof i'd recommend http://www.yostwerks.com
It's got some real nice designs, everything you need there, plans and very detailed building description.

And as a resource, this one is unbeatable (for all building methods http://www.kayakforum.com/cgi-bin/Building/index.cgi

Another really good resource for strip building is http://www.blueheronkayaks.com/kayak/index.html


----------



## chippy1970 (19 Sep 2010)

Skin on frame sounds good. Not too sure, Ive been a carpenter for over 20 years so I dont think its beyond me I just might have to learn a few new techniques maybe.

It all started a year or so ago I had a go at Kayaking when my son did it at Scouts and I had a go too and thought it was fun but not done it since. I keep meaning to have another go as I dont live far from a popular Kayaking spot on the Thames, Shepperton weir. I think what they do at the weir is a bit too hectic for me but I would love to go for a nice easy paddle down the river on a Sunday. Then I saw your post and thought good idea make my own. Do they cost a lot to build ?

http://www.sheppertoncanoeclub.co.uk/


----------



## jorgoz (19 Sep 2010)

Well, sof building is the cheapest way to build one. It cost me in raw materials about 125 to 150 pounds.

The yost method (also called by some people fuselage style) is really easy if it's your first one.

You probably do it cheaper. I used bruynzeel hechthout for the sections for instance. You have robbins over in the UK, a lot cheaper if you buy their cheap bs1088 ply. 

For fabric you could try and find a canvas remnant somewhere. I got my fabric from the states, but it was still cheaper and a lot more suited from what i could find over here. If you go the PVC route, you wouldn't even need to coat it making it get really close to the 100 pounds mark i think.

If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask, i'd gladly help.


----------



## chippy1970 (19 Sep 2010)

Cheers, now i'm thinking maybe a canoe would be better you know the open Canadian type I think that would be better as one of my sons can come along for a ride too if not both of them. I think my brother has that type of canoe and he goes camping in it I suppose they are more stable for a beginer too. I like the wood strip method looks beautiful those websites are very good you posted.


----------



## jorgoz (20 Sep 2010)

If it's a canadian canoe you want, check out http://www.dreamcatcherboats.com

There are plans you can download for 10$, no instruction manual though. He's got a video explaining everything and you get 2 plans with the video for 50$. Nice looking canoes as well. Not yost style, but imho even more beautiful. I'm having a go at one as wel.l


----------



## TobyT (20 Sep 2010)

Song of the paddle forum, self build section is good for building canoes.
http://www.songofthepaddle.co.uk/forum/ ... ild-Canoes

Although it's not just limited to canoes. I see a certain Jorge has posted a build on a very similar sea kayak to this one ;-)

Jorgoz - I do need to paddle more carefully, although I'm primarily a white water paddler so I don't care about scratches causing drag. The river will wash me out the bottom, one way up or another. If I become more careful, hopefully it will be the right way up and together with the boat more often.


----------



## chippy1970 (20 Sep 2010)

Yeah I found out my brother is a member of song of the paddle he said its good.


----------



## jorgoz (20 Sep 2010)

TobyT said:


> Song of the paddle forum, self build section is good for building canoes.
> http://www.songofthepaddle.co.uk/forum/ ... ild-Canoes
> 
> Although it's not just limited to canoes. I see a certain Jorge has posted a build on a very similar sea kayak to this one ;-)
> ...


----------

